# one wheel



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Anybody riding a Onewheel - Onewheel // Future Motion ? 
They look like fun.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

mudflap said:


> Anybody riding a Onewheel - Onewheel // Future Motion ?
> They look like fun.


Came across one guy once on trail on one, looked amusing. Theres a crew of e unis that sometimes see on other riding area. There's you ride the wheel between legs facing forward. Knobby tires, and one guys one even had suspension witg Fox shock.
Technically they arent supposed to be on the trails, but currently tgeir impact is so low no one complains.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

I see what I would call hipster adjacent guys riding them mostly on sidewalks in the city (not ok) or in the bike lane (that’s ok). The sidewalk riding guy is a menace, he weaves in and around folks just walking and minding their own business. The guy on the bike path was chile. We greeted each other while waiting for a light.

I guess they have the same issues as bike riding, guys acting like clowns get us all looked down on, no one notices the chill guy.

That ready doesn’t add much to the conversation does it…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mudflap said:


> Anybody riding a Onewheel - Onewheel // Future Motion ?
> They look like fun.


Certainly unique and intriguing. There are a few peeps riding them around town and getting on quite well. They do seem to move at a good pace.


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had one for awhile. They are fun. There is a learning curve with them and they can be dangerous. It has tossed me a few times. (nosedive). I just don't take off from the family and go "one wheeling". Lately I use it for picking up takeout dinner. Or use it for transportation when I need to drop the car for service. I am 49 and wear at least a helmet and wrist guards if I'm on it. Between the two models I prefer the stock radius of the tire on the Pint. It seems you can carve it a bit more.(rounded sidewall) XR is more squared off. If you don't need the range I'd get the pint unless you over 6' tall. Stance might be a bit narrow on the Pint. If you think you'll use it I'd get one. They seem to be easy to sell if you find it collecting dust. The forums on the OW site used to be good and there is a big facebook page too.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Does this count









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blkdout (Oct 3, 2021)

I use one for various chores and yard work. Most recently I've been working on clearing out trails and it has proven to be the most valuable tool for paving single track through the woods. Not just transporting tools and branches but it's been instrumental in shaping the trails themselves. I even bought one of those Gorilla Cart wagons to pull behind me lol.


----------

